# Corsair Vengeance ram running @ 1333mhz



## Tobuscus (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi,people

Okay,so i saw that there's a another thread like mine. But our motherboards aren't the same chipset.

Here's my specifications.

Intel Core i5 2400
Intel DH67CL Motherboard
1 x 4 GB Corsair Vengeance Ram

The ram's supposed to be running at 1600 mhz but in the bios it shows 1333mhz.

There is an option in the bios where i can change the ram multiplier. But the only options i have are '8 DDR3 1066' and '10 DDR3 1333Mhz'? 

Does it have something to do with my motherboard's lameness?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 13, 2012)

refer to your motherboard manual. It says:

• Support for DDR3 1333 MHz and DDR3 1066 MHz DIMMs
• Support for 1 Gb, 2 Gb, and 4 Gb memory technology
• Support for up to 32 GB of system memory with four DIMMs using 4 Gb
memory technology

So 1600Mhz is not compatible with this board. You use 4 GB memory but with highest frequency of 1333.

Hence the board has downgraded the 1600 to 1333.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 14, 2012)

H67 motherboard can't run any RAM over 1333MHz.
That's why you can't run it at 1600MHz speed.


----------



## Tobuscus (Jun 14, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> H67 motherboard can't run any RAM over 1333MHz.
> That's why you can't run it at 1600MHz speed.



Ahhh...well..I can't expect more than this at this price point....


----------

